# problem with Kerberos



## unknown_noob (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm still a newbie in this field and really need help from everyone here. I hope you didn't expect me to know much since I have zero knowledge about this before.

Recently I'm creating a Kerberos server by following the guide in the Kerberos handbook, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kerberos5.html.
I create Kerberos server in one hard disk and one server that contain DNS, FTP, mail and web server in another hard disk (at this stage my Kerberos server was not created yet).
Then I boot both of in Vmware and bridged them and later ping. Both can ping each other.
After that I create the Kerberos server.  When I reach at the _"obtaining and listing a ticket for the principal (user) that was just created from the command-line of the KDC itself: "_, an error unable to reach any KDC in realm FYP.NET occurred.
Can anyone tell me about this and help me to solve it?

For information, this is my krb5.conf file:


```
[libdefaults]
        default_realm = FYP.NET
[realms]
        FYP.NET = {
               kdc = kerberos.fyp.net
               admin_server = kerberos.fyp.net
         }
[admin_realm]
        .fyp.net = FYP.NET
```


----------

